

Ask HN: Is New Relic any different than Carrier IQ? - briandear

I use New Relic along with Woopra to keep track of my Rails apps. I can watch clicks in real time and see all sorts of things. I can't specifically track keystrokes or anything like that, but it would seem like advanced analytics programs for web apps aren't much different than Carrier IQ. I admit my ignorance -- I was just curious as to the differences, but morally and technically. Thanks! HN is a great help to me as I develop as a programmer, so I appreciate the discussion!
======
nodata
Is your question is why monitoring visitors to your website is different from
monitoring everything a user does on their phone?

